# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Piura, Ing. Agrónomo-Especialista en Comercio Exterior.

## carlosurbinav

Estoy adjuntando mi CV para las personas interesadas.   *Ing. Agrónomo miembro del Colegio de Ingenieros del Perú, con estudios culminados en la Escuela de Post Grado de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, en la Especialidad de Agro Negocios, Diplomado en Comercio Exterior y Aduanas, con un Programa de Especialización en Gestión de Empresas Agrarias dictado por el IPAE y amplio dominio del idioma Inglés. Me he desempeñado como Asistente de Gerencia y Administración. Persona emprendedora, dinámica y proactiva con más de 10 años de experiencia en las áreas de comercialización y ventas, dirección de personal y capacidad en el logro de objetivos permanentes con planificación de metas.*  *En estos momentos me encuentro capacitando a pequeños productores de banano orgánico del valle del chira, en temas de Comercio Exterior.*Temas similares: Artículo: Comercio exterior en Ceticos Paita sumó US$ 140 millones en bienio 2009 - 2010 Artículo: ADEX critica a Sociedad de Comercio Exterior por campaña de desinformación Artículo: Adex cree que Ley del Trabajador Portuario afectará competitividad del comercio exterior Operador Integral de Comercio Exterior Desafíos de la economía y comercio exterior peruano frente a la crisis internacional

----------

